# Underwater video of multiple steelhead missing spoon



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

On my recent trip to Conneaut went 9 on 7 in , but apparently I didn't catch all that were interested in my offering !!!


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Interesting video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## searlest (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice Work Fishlgo...........Very interesting Video <>< <><


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

That's so cool to see them come up behind it. You think they bump it and then when they feel it's not real just bail out?


----------



## gottacatchemall (Apr 2, 2012)

After fly fishing with some minnow patterns, I wouldn't be surprised if that was the same fish, had the same fish hit multiple times on the same and separate casts... But awesome video!!! Keep them coming!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

The first fish looked like a walleye.


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

Cool video.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

How did you rig your camera for this video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

It's a camera that's designed to be on your line . Then there's a short line from it to your lure . Google Water Wolf underwater inline camera


----------

